# Best size emproidered patch for Ball Cap and shirt ?



## trackvw (Jul 29, 2013)

*Best size embroidered patch for Ball Cap and shirt ?*

I want to make have some iron on embroidered patches made to put on baseball caps and on shop work shirts (button down) , 

But what size is the most popular and does not look too large or too small ?

I am not sure if I can use one patch size and work shirtsfor both the hats 

thanks for your help and experiance


----------



## cmdslick (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Best size embroidered patch for Ball Cap and shirt ?*



trackvw said:


> I want to make have some iron on embroidered patches made to put on baseball caps and on shop work shirts (button down) ,
> 
> But what size is the most popular and does not look too large or too small ?
> 
> ...


Sorry for the late reply, was searching for patches and just found this. Common sizes for embroidering on ball caps is 2" tall. Many machines don't embroider larger than that. Depending on the cap and placement, you could go up to 3" tall without it looking bad.

I would take some scrap material and cut out some sizes similar to the patch you are wanting to get and try seeing how that looks on the cap prior to placing your order.

Once you get the patches, follow a guide like this for help: Ironing On Patches


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

If the embroidery is going on a patch then you aren't restricted by the 2" cap height. I would stay under 3". The size will depend on the amount of detail. I would try 2.25", 2.5" and see if either of those sizes looks good and is small enough to fit in a 15cm hoop for the shirts.


----------

